# Burning sensation in stomach/intestines



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

Sometimes I get this pretty bad, does anyone know what it is? I also have lots of gurgling down there.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThe burning and gurgling i used to get almost all teh time especially 1 to 2 hours after eating was due to GERD and Gastritis, both of them chronic. it may be that or one of the two. the best thing to do when issues with teh stomach are concerned is to go and see your doctor because in reality it really could be one of 20 or 30 things that cause burning and gurgling in the actual stomach.cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain in the abdomen from any source sometimes is reported by people to have a burning quality to it so there is no specific thing I can point to to say this is what you have because it could be pretty much anything.You should get checked out by the doctor to check if it is functional (annoying but not dangerous) or from something else that might need treatment.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

In my case I had long standing intermittent indigestion which eventually--about 8 years into my IBS--emerged as a constant burning from breakfast until bedtime. It was at this point that I began refluxing after particularly fatty or spicy meals. The same supplement that eventually stopped my D first stopped all signs of indigestion. While it can be serious and should be checked out, for me it was hat in hand with the IBS. I think it also significant that the chronic burn and reflux that developed last was resolved first and suspect a common cause since they have had a common treatment.Mark


----------

